# Water pump DIY - Is there one out there?



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

While changing the oil today I noticed the telltale sign of a failing water pump - crusty pink residue on the passenger side of the engine, just above the oil pan. Is there a DIY out there anywhere. Searching now...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/21187-water-pump

Got it!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

5 year, 60K factory drivetrain warranty, eh? Figures...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Anyone out there do this yet?

And can anyone tell me which of the mount bolts is a stretch bolt and needs to be replaced? Thanks!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Its pretty straight forward. Stretch bolts can be reused once on something like this w/out any problems.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. It really looks super accessible, despite the 2 jack thing.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

its not bad you're only jacking it up enough to gain clearance, not a fraction of an inch further and you will be fine.

don't forget to support the motor w/2x4 or something to help spread a little of the weight too. the jack directly pushing on the casing or pan can be a bad thing in some cases.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Can someone explain why use the 2 jacks? I read the DIY but y can't you just loosen the engine mount also possibly the dogbone and just raise the engine side while the tranny is still connected


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm going at it today. I'm going to remove the engine mount and try to loosen the tranny mount as little as possible and see where that gets me. I'll have some support at both ends, though!

I ordered my part from German Auto Parts. I can't believe I am going to install a pump with a plastic impeller on it...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Also, where is the thermostat housing on this engine? I'll probably find it when under there, but a heads up would be cool. I ought to do it, too...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i bought a pump from ECS with a metal impeller :thumbup:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for letting folks know where they can get a quality pump. Losing motivation. Coolant level is good today. I wonder if this tiny trickle came from a leaky o-ring...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Can someone explain why use the 2 jacks? I read the DIY but y can't you just loosen the engine mount also possibly the dogbone and just raise the engine side while the tranny is still connected


X2


----------

